# Rambling Thoughts for FL Paramedic



## Jasontoddmayhew (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey everyone! Had a quick question. I am currently a Medic in GA and moving to FL. I hear there is an study guide called Rambling Thoughts but I cant seem to find a copy anywhere!!! Does anyone have a copy? Please let me know! 

Thanks so much!
Jason


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 26, 2013)

The creator of "Rambling Thoughts" is a Florida medic named Tracey Baker. Her JEMS Connect page has contact information. I have no idea if it's correct.

Also, your original post was edited to remove the email address, which is not allowed on this site.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 26, 2013)

Jasontoddmayhew said:


> Hey everyone! Had a quick question. I am currently a Medic in GA and moving to FL. I hear there is an study guide called Rambling Thoughts but I cant seem to find a copy anywhere!!! Does anyone have a copy? Please let me know!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Jason


 
just google, florida paramedic rambling thoughts.


----------



## Jasontoddmayhew (Jan 26, 2013)

I looked online and didnt see it. I also tried to contact Tracy via her email a few weeka ago but no reaponse. Im hoping to find someone with a copy to email me.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 26, 2013)

Jasontoddmayhew said:


> I looked online and didnt see it. I also tried to contact Tracy via her email a few weeka ago but no reaponse. Im hoping to find someone with a copy to email me.



The link i had for it doesn't work anymore, the website shut down. Not sure where else to get it, sorry.


----------



## Jasontoddmayhew (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks man... I hope someone saved it on theri computer.


----------

